# need teryx primary



## noshoes (Mar 4, 2011)

If anyone has a primary for sale with good sheaves please let me know.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Still need one? I have one for a Brute and I think they are the same


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Brute and teryx primary is different.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## lurk (May 21, 2010)

Yeah the teryx primary is huge compared to the brute


----------

